# Daily progress!



## mammabooh

I'm gonna have to do it...weekly just doesn't do it for me. I'm excited for a day or two and then I lose my spunk. So, I'm going to subject you all to my daily ramblings. Please feel free to join in and let us all know how you're doing too.

I'm doing good today. I walked on the treadmill for 35 minutes, did my 15 -minute tummy video, have downed about 2 quarts of water so far, had a huge salad for lunch (plain...I don't like dressing), made and drank some carrot/apple/cucumber juice in my juicer, and cut up a bunch of veggies to munch on for later. I also decided to forego the chocolate buckeyes that I had been eating for breakfast and instead ate some grapes and venison tenderloin.

Supper will consist of another huge salad and probably some peanuts for protein. I had one serving of my SuperFood this morning and will have another in the mid-afternoon.

Anyone else?


----------



## steff bugielski

Me Too!
yesterday I was real good.
I started the day with coffee.
1 egg with a Tbs of salsa.

bowl of butternut squash soup
2 deli slices of turkey.
banana

grapes and pecans

pork roast, brussle sprouts and potato.

tons of water

I can not seem to find time for exercises, cause the shoveling manure and hauling hay doesn't count. I did do 1 set of 12 high kicks, for the abs .

Today I will eat the same way and try to do a few more exercises.
See you later mamabooh.
Steff


----------



## manygoatsnmore

See, now, that's what I don't get. Why DOESN'T hauling hay and shoveling manure count? It's physical activity and especially if you go at it hard for 20-30 minutes and you get your heart rate up, that's aerobic exercise, right??? I think we need to give ourselves credit for our farm-related activity.

I'm starting the morning with a cookie (but just one!) and an apple. That's been a change for me. I loved apples as a kid, but over the last 10+ years, I haven't felt like eating them. Now I find that I really look forward to one or 2 small apples every day. Maybe they are especially good apples (Galas and Fujis, mainly), maybe my tastes are changing to a healthier way of eating...whatever it is, I'm glad it's happening! I planted several apple trees last winter, and more this winter, plus I'm planning to add even more when the bareroot trees go on sale. My dd will go through 5# of apples a day, but now I feel like I'll really be able to get MY use out of my future orchard, too, lol.

I re-weighed myself this morning, after being so disappointed in my weight on the official weigh-in day, and I'm down to 151#, which is almost back to where I was last week. I'm really feeling pretty good about that. That gives me a little more encouragement to stick with the program. Today I'm going to try to do some exercises, continue to eat healthy foods and not too many "treats". Tonight I work the night shift (next 2 nights), so I'll get more exercise there. I'm going to make some copies of the Body Clutter Daily Journal pages from the Flylady website, and try to keep track of what I'm eating/how much I am exercising.

edited to add: Mammabooh, what are chocolate buckeyes?


----------



## mammabooh

manygoatsnmore said:


> edited to add: Mammabooh, what are chocolate buckeyes?


A peanutbutter ball covered in chocolate!


----------



## mammabooh

Doing good again today. I had two eggs and some grapes for breakfast and am eating a huge naked salad right now. When I finish this glass of water, I will have consumed 64 ounces of water...64 more to go.

For some reason I woke up an hour and a half earlier than normal, so I got my exercising done early.

Hubby is coming home from Florida in a few minutes and then we're heading to his parents' house. It will be hard to behave myself there. They are German and their buddies send them chocolate from Germany all the time. I'll at least take my cut-up veggies along to snack on.


----------



## mammabooh

I'm so annoyed with myself! As I said before, we went to the in-laws' house last night. I then proceded to plop myself down at the table and eat everything they put in front of me. I wasn't even hungry...just habitual gnawing. How dumb!

Anyway, I'm back on track today. I did my 35 minutes on the treadmill and my 15-minute tummy video. Had two eggs and some grapes for breakfast, a huge salad for lunch, and haven't decided what's for supper yet. Water intake is good and my self-loathing over last night's stupidity is fading away. Onward and downward!


----------



## steff bugielski

I have done real good so far. I have eliminated most of the starch in my diet. I don't even miss it. 
Yestereday I started off with coffee
Fruit and yogurt
a 2 slice ham and 1 slice swiss sandwich I loaded it up with roasted peppers.
a banana and walnuts snacks
a hamburger no bun and salad

Hopefully this pays off.
steff


----------



## mammabooh

We went out to eat at a Mexican restaurant after church today and I brought half of my meal home. Normally, I would eat all of it at one sitting...I was taught to always clean my plate! Instead of gorging myself, now I can eat the other half for supper tonight or lunch tomorrow.

Hubby is napping now, so I think I'll go downstairs and walk on the treadmill. I didn't plan on exercising over the weekend, but I did it yesterday and might as well as long as I feel like it!

Steff...keep up the good work!!!


----------



## steff bugielski

I have been overweight since I can remember. When i was 20 I weighed 135. It was probably due to living in my own place and not having time or money for food. That changed soon as I got married and had kids. I have always tried to lose weight but never stuck with anything. For the first time I feel I WILL drop those pounds. I think it is just a mindset- like not finishing the plate ful. Very proud of you Mammabooh.


Today still on track 
fruit andyogurt for breakfast
2 slices leftover pork roast and salad for lunch
pecans for a snack.
dinner will be fresh chicken qwith veggies.( we slaughtered 5 yesterday)

steff


----------



## mammabooh

I'm not doing too bad today, but I don't think it was very wise of me to make a bunch of chocolate candy (to be given as gifts) today. You girls know what I'm talking about! 

I walked on the treadmill this morning and have consumed 90 ounces of water. I skipped breakfast (wasn't hungry at all), but then had a handful of peanuts mid-morning. I ate the rest of yesterday's lunch for lunch today and haven't decided yet what to have for supper. Hubby would be happy if I just let him eat all the chocolate candy I made, but I think we'll have a big salad and some kind of soup instead.

I'll do my tummy video sometime this evening and will drink the rest of my water.


----------



## steff bugielski

This is so frustrating!
I have been SO good this week and nothing.
I have limited myself to 1 starch a day.
No snacking except for fruit and nuts.
And still weigh the same.
This is why I give up. Not this time.
Today I skipped lunch altogether.
Maybe I am eating too many nuts, I know I have been eating too many banans but they are here and I can't throw them out.
I am drawing stregth from you all.
Steff


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

Don't give up, everyone! Keep up the good work. Think on the bright side - even if you didn't lose pounds this week, at least the scale isn't pointing higher! I had become so numbed to the number on the scale getting higher and higher that when it stopped moving, even that was great. . .

I kind of commit to six weeks at a time by making a progress chart - just a grid with dates across the top and pounds along the side - I record weekly on this chart. Since we started this my new chart is for Thursdays. After a while the marks WILL move down the chart. It is a great visual aid and motivation on days when I need it.

I do weigh every day. I am like you guys - I need to pay attention to this problem/struggle on a daily basis - sometimes on an hourly basis lol! I try to reason with myself, I say "Self, you are going to resist the temptation of gorging on hot buttered rolls, because you KNOW what will happen!" I can hope for results when I step on the scale every day if I stick to my plan, but I have no reason to hope for the outcome I want if I don't follow the plan - I know that for sure!


----------



## mammabooh

I guess I forgot to post yesterday! I drank all of my water and did my 35 minutes on the treadmill...didn't get to the tummy video. That's ok, though, I promised myself that I would do it 5 times a week and I'm still on track for that.

We went to play group yesterday and I was very proud of myself. There was a bowl of chocolate peanut clusters and I had ONE! Normally I would eat them until they were gone. I'm still in the process of making my Christmas chocolate so I did more last night. I made homemade marshmallows a couple of nights ago, so last night I dipped them in chocolate and then drizzled red and green chocolate over the tops. Again, I had ONE (and it was a tiny deformed one that I couldn't possibly give as a gift!).

I just got out of bed about a half hour ago, so I'm again energized and ready to start the day. I'm going to go do the tummy video as soon as I end this post. I have to go have a bunch of blood tests at 10:00 today (we're starting the in vitro process again), so the treadmill will have to wait until we get home.

P.S. Steff...I haven't lost any weight either!


----------



## mammabooh

Didn't do too bad today, but I didn't eat enough...I was too busy. I'm sitting here eating a sandwich bag full of sliced cucumbers to make up for the lack of fresh food. My friend came over and we made three batches of peanut brittle and 8 different batches of hard candy. We started at 10:00 this morning and went until 3:30 or so. I did my exercising this evening after supper and I have a couple more glasses of water to drink before it's off to bed.

One of my friends noticed yesterday that I was toning up, so that was nice to hear! Hubby hasn't noticed yet (or at least hasn't said anything), but I'm sure he will soon.

We're going over to our friends' house tomorrow to go sled-riding, so I hope to feel a difference when I'm huffing up that big hill!


----------



## steff bugielski

I had a not so good day yesterday. Bread with lunch and pizza for dinner. Well it was Friday and I didn't want to cook.
Today I am back to the fruit for breakfast.
I will do it.
Steff


----------



## mammabooh

Well, after pigging out on chocolate once again, I decided to get my behind downstairs and walk on the treadmill. I did my tummy video after that, so I'm feeling better now.

I felt thin this morning at church, so that was nice. I could feel that my pants were draping nicely as opposed to clinging to every bulging curve. I could also feel my stomach muscles when I was holding out notes (I sing on the praise team)...YEAH!!!

I think I'll add some weights to my exercise program tomorrow even though I know that will make me gain weight. I was going to do that a while back, but decided to wait.

Hubby and Little Guy and I are off to drive around in the snow and look at Christmas lights!


----------



## mammabooh

I did my exercises last night after supper and drank my gallon of water. Didn't eat enough raw veggies, but I'm doing better today. My friends wanted to meet me at the mall for lunch (UGH...I hate malls and food court food) today, so my little guy and I packed a lunch. We had peanut butter sandwiches on homemade bread (mine had lettuce on it too), carrots, grapes, and water. I'm glad we did that...if I would have eaten food court food, I'd feel physically yucky and be mad at myself!

Anyway, I hope to do my exercises for today before supper tonight so I burn more calories during my waking hours!!!!


----------



## mammabooh

I must do my exercises soon because I know it won't get done tonight. We are going to drop off our little guy (he's almost 4) at our friends' house so he can stay overnight. I have to have a saline ultrasound done at 7:30 in the morning, so I thought it would be easiest if he just stayed with them. I'm sure we'll end up staying at their house and chatting for quite a while, so the evening will be shot.

I really need to start munching on my raw veggies more often...I keep reaching for the yummy chocolate goodies that I made for OTHER PEOPLE for presents! I'll be giving a bunch of it away this weekend, so that will help.

Off to sweat, I suppose!


----------



## steff bugielski

I am recharged after the weigh-in . 5 lbs is too good to be true. I guess my hard work is paying off. I will keep this course of action up. 
1 starch a day and no extras.
I sure am glad I didn't give up!
Keep it up and stop eating everyone gifts Mammabooh!
steff


----------



## mammabooh

steff bugielski said:


> Keep it up and stop eating everyone gifts Mammabooh!


Now that's good advice if ever I heard it! 

Great job, steff...keep it up!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Dropping back in for a quick visit (I'll be off-line for a few days, at least - home computer's in the repair shop, can only access the net at work). 

I was really proud of myself today (counting from Saturday morning to now, as I'm on the night shift). Walked a mile on the way home from work (just above freezing, sunny and blue sky, wonderful) and came home to a healthy breakfast of Raisin Bran with milk, an apple, an ounce of cheddar cheese, and water. 

Went to sleep for about 6 hrs and had an orange and 2 oz smoked salmon when I woke up. Had a handful of pretzels and 3 little Tootsie Rolls minis for a snack before work (my treat for the day), and had a healthy lunch packed for tonight, but I will save it for another meal as they fixed us a nice dinner at work tonight. Had a single helping of lasagna, a whole wheat roll, a small salad, a tangerine. Did have a sugar cookie (only 1), a little square of lemon bar (only took one that was about 1"x1"), and a fountain drink, but no caffeine. 

I'm glad I didn't eat much before work, so I could enjoy dinner tonight without totally blowing my intake for the day. I think I'm going to have an apple and another walk on the way home today. I don't know if I'm losing any weight, but I feel like I'm eating a lot better. I even hit my fiber goal!


----------



## steff bugielski

We went to a family christmas dinner with those we will not see next weekend. I tried to be good. This morning I feel fat. They had only starches for side dishes. Turkey and stuffing, rolls, mashed taters, yams, and corn pudding. I think I will eat green today. Started with fruit.
I am still pumped about my stupid 5 lb loss.
steff


----------



## mammabooh

Good job, girls...keep it up. Oh, and Steff...5 pounds is NOT stupid!!!

Well, I got rid of most of the candy today. My three best friends and I had our second annual Christmas girls-only lunch. They were thrilled with the candy, and I was glad to get ti out of my house! We all shared one dessert, so that's a good thing. Last year, we each had one!

I didn't do my exercises for that last few days because of our Christmas program at church (lots of practices too) and a couple of doctor appointments that I had on Thursday and Friday. But, tomorrow is a new day and I'm gonna hit it hard. I'll be starting on my fertility drugs within the next few days and don't want to gain 16 pounds from them like I did last time!

I'll check in again tomorrow to let you poor souls (that are being subjected to my drivel) know how the day is going.


----------



## mammabooh

I'm on my way down to the treadmill and just thought I'd stop in and post first. I've only been drinking about a half gallon of water daily for the last few days and last night we went to Wendy's...UGH! We were invited to go to a basketball game with my hubby's friend and his wife and they wanted to meet us at Wendy's before the game. I didn't have a Frosty like I wanted and had water to drink, so I guess it could have been worse.

Tonight is our choir Christmas party at church. It's a carry-in dinner (potluck), so I'm sure the fat and carbs will be running rampant. I signed up to take a dessert and I'm supposed to bring a 2-litre of pop, but I will not spend any money on pop...I just refuse! So, I think I'll make a gallon of iced tea and take it along instead. I know there are lots of people in the choir that try to eat healthy, so the tea will be a welcomed beverage.

Well, gotta get downstairs and get to work.


----------



## steff bugielski

How are you all doing?
I have managed to eat all the leftovers-They are gone.
Back on track yesterday lots of protien, fruit and nuts. Trying to limit my carbs to one or two servings a day.
I shoveled lots of manure yeaterday so that will help.It's snowing here today, probably all day so I will be inside mostly sewing.
Drinking my water.
Keep it up!
Steff


----------



## mammabooh

Good job, Steff!

I'm back at it after a couple of weeks of slacking. My hubby just went back to work today after being off work since December 23rd. I can probably work up a hefty sweat just by cleaning house today...good grief, it looks like a pack of teenagers moved in and partied all week! I will be making a new cleaning chart in a little while and will hopefully have the house back in shape by the end of the week (don't wanna rush things, ya know?!?!?).

I told our little guy to be sure to get on my case if I don't exercise...and he will. He's very good about that. Sometimes, if I'm sitting on the couch watching T.V., he'll turn on the VCR and start my tummy video for me! Other times, he'll say "I'll go to the basement with you so you can walk on the nasty ole trendill" (that's what he calls the treadmill).

I think I'll go start a load of laundry and walk on the treadmill right now!


----------



## mammabooh

Woo Hoo! I just walked for 46 minutes on the treadmill. I had only planned on 35, but felt motivated and kept going. I feel better now. I'm on day 7 of my drugs (the drugs I have to take before the fertility drugs start) and had convinced myself that I was going to balloon up again this time. I gained 16 pounds from the drugs (in about 3 weeks!) last time we did in vitro. It sure would be nice to keep that to a minimum this time (especially since I started at 138 last time and started at 159.5 this time!!!!). Oh, well...I'll do my best to keep up the water and exercising.


----------



## SelfSufficientO

I am trying to get back to my diet after several weeks of eating too much. I did at least keep up my walking but got out of hand with the eating. 
Today I have done really good, had veggie soup at breakfast(I love leftovers for breakfast but managed to leave the pork chops alone), 2 hard boiled eggs and a cup of boullion(sp?) soup for lunch, got some boneless skinnless chicken breasts for supper which I will make sure to only eat one of, not sure what else. I did take my walk today(we walk outside to the end of our road and back about 35 minutes) and did 100 crunches, still need to walk on the stair stepper. Starting to be hungry though, need to find a snack-a healthy one! or some water at least.


----------



## steff bugielski

I have to hit the stupid market today. I have nothing good in the house. No fruit, nuts nothing. As a result I ate a pop-tart yesterday. My daughter brought them home after babysitting on New Years. Yuck! but I ate it.
I found another good snack- sundried tomatoes. I had a jar full from summer and while searching I found them, sweet, chewy and can't be fattening.

Oatmeal for breakfast today
Dinner will be burgers, mine will be without the bun, and acorn squash something. I have so many of them, I and running out of ways to make them.

Off to shovel manure. 
Drink that water and keep up the good work.
Steff


----------



## TexCountryWoman

Good thread. I need a kick in the pants so I can fit in my pants. 

Started trying to lose the holiday weight on Jan. 2.

I am sort of back to my atkins way of eating and have lost 6 lbs since monday morning (jan 2).

Coffee with splenda, cranberry juice, cheese, broth (I picked up bronchitis from family at Christmas and I NEVER GET SICK).

Sugar-free hard candy through-out the day, I am in day three of no more cigarettes.

I will have something light for supper, maybe one cup of soup.

AND CHORES DO COUNT!....Diane R.


----------



## mammabooh

I just got done walking on the treadmill. I'm on day 13 of the drugs I have to take before the fertility drugs start and I haven't gained as much weight as I thought I would.

Keep up the good work, girls!


----------



## mammabooh

Walked on the treadmill for 35 minutes and did a 20 minute Pilates DVD.

I did pretty good with the water intake today and I didn't eat anything that I regret.

I think I'm going to go make some overnight oatmeal so hubby can have a hot breakfast before work tomorrow. I'll have a bowl of that and a couple of eggs in the morning and I'll be ready for a new day. We're having play group at McDonald's tomorrow at noon, so we're going to eat before we go. I'm not eating that crud! Perhaps I'll have a small coffee...whooo, I'm just wild, huh!??! I'll probalby get our little guy an ice cream cone...he's funny...if I get him french fries he'll say "Aren't these junk food?"...when I say "Yes", he says "Then why are you feeding them to me?" He cracks me up...he's just like his dad.


----------



## mammabooh

I didn't walk on the treadmill yesterday, but I did the 20 minute Pilates DVD.

I have to leave for the Cleveland Clinic in about 45 minutes to have an ultrasound and some bloodwork done, so I packed a lunch for my son and I to have on our way home. My appointment is at 9:45, so it won't really be lunchtime when we're driving home (I HOPE it doesn't take that long!!!), but neither of us like to eat much breakfast and I'm sure we'll be ready to eat by then. Anything I take from home will be better than stopping somewhere to eat. I packed peanut butter (natural, of course) sandwiches on homemade wheat bread, carrots, a banana, Granny Smith apple, a few tortilla chips, and two bottles of water.

We don't have any plans the rest of the day (except for maybe stopping at the library), so I hope to walk on the treadmill and do the Pilates thing again...maybe I'll do the long version instead of the 20 minute one.

I'm a tad bit nervous...the ultrasound is a baseline to see if the Lupron did what it was supposed to do (shut down my ovaries) so that we can start the fertility drugs tomorrow. I have a history of ovarian cysts, so hopefully if there were any, the Lupron took care of them and they won't be a problem.


----------



## via media

Good luck to you, mb!

/VM


----------



## mammabooh

I'm glad I packed a lunch...we scarfed it down!

Well, the Lupron hasn't shut my ovaries down as much as they had hoped, so I have to stay on it for another week and then go back for another ultrasound. Hopefully, I'll start the fertility drugs next Friday. That would make the egg retrieval and embryo transfer the week of the 30th.

I did the 20 minute Pilates DVD and that was it today.


----------



## mammabooh

I drank lots of water yesterday, did 40 minutes on the treadmill, and my 20-minute Pilates DVD. My back hurts today, but I'm not sure what from. I made about 25 trips up and down the basement steps yesterday carrying canning jars...maybe that did it?!? Anyway, I'll try to walk on the treadmill today...that shouldn't hurt my back at all.

I haven't gained any more weight as a result of the drugs I'm on, so that's a very good thing.


----------



## mammabooh

I stayed the same weight for another week. That's better than gaining!

My son and I are off to the Cleveland Clinic again in a little while to check on my ovaries. Hopefully they are "sufficiently suppressed" and I can start the fertility drugs tomorrow. I'm tired of being in fake menopause. If I do start the drugs tomorrow, the egg retreival and embryo transfer should be the week of January 29th. We're hoping for TWINS!!!!!!!! (little curly-haired red-headed twin girls would be delightful, but we'll be THRILLED with a boy OR a girl with any color of hair!))


----------



## flowerchild_303

Good luck at the clinic I wll be praying for you


----------



## mammabooh

Thanks. The ovaries still aren't suppressed, so now I have to be on Provera for a few days. UGH!


----------



## mammabooh

I walked on the treadmill last night after supper for 40 minutes and I did my Pilates DVD this morning before my little guy woke up. I'd better go walk on the treadmill again because I won't be able to do it this evening...we're going over to our friends' house to hang out (the guys will be watching hockey, but that bores me to death!).

I think I'll grind some wheat and make some bread to take over there for tonight and maybe take a bottle of homemade red-raspberry wine that I just bottled up. I made wine for the first time this summer. My directions say that the raspberry won't be very good for at least a year, but I tasted it when I was putting it into bottles and it's pretty good and it's SOOO pretty (of course, I like wine coolers, so what do I know?!?!).

Keep up the good work, Everyone...we can get healthy!


----------



## mammabooh

WOW...I haven't posted for quite a while!

Well, I went to the Cleveland Clinic yet again today for bloodwork and an ultrasound. My ovaries still aren't cooperating. So...I'm off the drugs for a while and will give the clinic a call when I start my next monthly cycle. Then, they're gonna give me some super dooper drug instead of the one I've been on. I was on this last one for a month (had to give myself shots every evening), so I'll be thrilled if the next one works right away like it's supposed to. I'm sad that I'm not going to be pregnant right away, but glad that I can get back to the business of losing some weight for a month or so. I'm dreading weighing myself tomorrow...I didn't weigh last Thursday because I've been feeling doughy for quite a while! I'm hoping it was the drug and that the desire to stuff my face will lessen as this drug wears off.

I've accepted Chuck's water-as-the-only-beverage February challenge, so that should help a bit.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mammabooh

Yippee! I got up this morning, read my Bible, did my tummy video, walked on the treadmill for 35 minutes, and am now on my 3rd quart of water.

I don't know if that medicine I was on sucked all the ambition out of me, but I sure feel different today! The last time I gave myself a shot was Tuesdy evening, so maybe the effects are wearing off.

My hubby will be home from Florida in a couple of hours, so I'm making some whole wheat pizza dough right now...it should be good and yummy by supper time. I ground all of the wheat that I had left in one container, so now I need to decide what else to make with the rest of the flour...don't want it to sit around and get yucky. We'll have lots of good veggies on the pizza.

Gotta go fix some lunch!


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Hoping it all goes well for yoou Mamabooh.
I have been getting up at 520 and walking for an hour. This has been since Jan 2. An outfit I have been totally unable to get my arms into, and pants I have nbeen barely able to pull over my hips, are now fitting nicely. I don't know if this is weight loss or just firming up into muscle, but it's a good feeling. :sing:


----------



## mammabooh

Good job, Grandmotherbear!!! I used to get up that early, but now I can't even imagine it. I think I'm getting up early if I'm out of bed by 7:00!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## steff bugielski

I feel as though I have deserted you guys. I have had a few big sewing jobs. I have not been paying a lot of attention to what I eat. I still weigh 180.
I guess I need to make another good push.
Great job girls.
steff


----------



## mammabooh

Welcome back, Stef! I see in the weigh-in thread that you lost 4 pounds...good job!

I've been walking on the treadmill for at least 35 minutes a day and doing my 15-minute tummy video every day for at least a week...down two pounds today.

However, I still can't believe how big I am. I remember being in highschool and thinking that being 130 would be HUGE...and now I weigh over 160...UGH.

BUT, hubby just told me last night that I should get over it, that these are my buns and they are attached to me and that he wouldn't want it any other way. He said "just eat healthy foods, stay active, and be happy with yourself". He's a very nice fellow indeed.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Wow, it's nice to be back on-line. Computer is finally fixed. While I was off-line, I managed to get down to 148#, but then put on major water weight and have been afraid to weigh in, lol. I know it's water weight because I really have been eating healthy foods in healthy amounts, and now that I'm past the 2-week post-op checkup, I have been able to start walking again. Maybe I'll be brave and step on that scale in the morning. I just don't want to see a number above 150# after having finally broken the barrier!

It's good to see everyone still plugging away at the poundage. If it was easy, no one would have a weight problem. Keep up the good work, everyone!!!


----------



## mammabooh

Haven't posted on this thread much lately, but wanted to update those of you who were interested my my fertility treatments. After taking a month off because of uncooperative ovaries, I will be starting the actual fertility shots tomorrow. I'll give myself shots Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and then go for an ultrasound on Monday. If all goes well, the actual embryo transfer will be the first week of spring!

The follicles that were causing the trouble while I was on the ovary-suppressing drug (a bit over a month ago) are still there, but the doctors want me to go ahead with it anyway. I was sort of angry that they were still there when I was driving home (the nurse said I probably would have to wait until those follicles disappeared), but I told God that whatever He wants is what I want. I told God He'd have to tell the doctors what He wanted me to do, because I'd do what the doctors told me to do. Big surprise when they called and told me to start! YIPPEEE!!!!


----------



## okgoatgal2

sure hope things work out well for you, mamabooh.

we've joined the gym. i've gone 6 days out of 8, walked at least 1.5 miles each day, and lost not an ounce, nor do my pants fit looser around the waist. my dh has lost 10lbs in the same amount of time. :stars: i know it is working for me, b/c my pants are looser on the butt, just not my waist. 

steff, please, don't skip meals. that actually lowers your metabolism and makes it even harder to lose weight. eat a piece of fruit and cheese or something. don't limit calories too much, your body goes into "starvation mode" and will shut down your metabolism. walking, even 10 min at a time will be far better than skipping meals, even if, like me, it takes a while to see results. skipping meals is very bad for you, and actually usually leads to overeating later. get an exercise ball and sit on it to watch tv or get online....park far away and walk across the parking lot....

keep going, we can all do it :rock:


----------



## mammabooh

I had an ultrasound today and there are several eggs growing in there! They want me to take less of the fertility drug tonight and tomorrow because my estrogen level is high (or something like that!). Then, I'll have another ultrasound on Wednesday. I'm gettin' giddy!

okgoatgal...doesn't that just drive you crazy when you work and work and nothing happens? It's just maddening, I know!


----------



## okgoatgal2

again mammabooh, good luck-glad things seem to be going well for you :happy: 

since 3 mar, i've only missed 2 days at the gym. i've not lost a pound  i'm hoping that i'm losing fat, but my jeans aren't any looser around my waist. they are looser on the butt i don't have much of  but that waist isn't going anywhere yet. my legs are tighter, harder, and i have more energy. so that's a plus. did the bike with the arm things today for 30 min, 6.8 miles. then worked out with the arm machines. i'm carrying 40 extra pounds, at least. i figure i'll keep at it until either the waist is back to a decent size, or i die trying. now that the exercise is a habit, i'll work on cutting my eats a little so maybe things'll happen a little faster. happy exercising


----------



## mammabooh

Keep at it, okgoatgal! I have been doing The Lord's Table study that Hummingbird recommended (see the thread with that title) and have lost 5 1/2 pounds in 2 weeks. I'm going through lots of mental changes with the study also, so if you are at all inclined, give it a look. I highly recommend it.

I had another ultrasound today and there are lots of eggs developing. They are in different stages, though, so I'm waiting on a call from the doctor...he'll let me know what to do this evening. The nurse said I will probably give myself the fertility drug shot and then a different drug to keep from ovulating. That way, the ready eggs can stay in there while the smaller ones develop a bit. I'll probably have another ultrasound on Friday and then they'll probably take the eggs out on Monday. I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## mammabooh

YAHOO!!! I had another ultrasound today and I have lots of good, nice-sized eggs. So...the egg retrieval will be this Wednesday morning. The embryo transfer should take place Saturday. Our son is convinced that I'm going to have triplets! I'd be thrilled with one or two...not sure how I'd deal with three, but my friends say that if anyone could handle triplets, it would be me and my hubby...we're pretty mellow.

We had planned to adopt a little girl from China, but then hubby and I both felt that God was telling us to do in vitro again. We've always wanted to have lots of kids, so maybe we'll have triplets AND adopt from China...we'll have to see where God leads us. Can you tell I'm excited?!?!?!?


----------



## mammabooh

We're leaving in a few minutes to go to the Cleveland Clinic for the egg retrieval. I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## mammabooh

Just received a call from a girl at the Cleveland Clinic. 9 of the 12 eggs they took out fertilized overnight. She will call again tomorrow to let us know what time to be there Saturday for the embryo transfer. I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## mammabooh

Got another call today. All 9 of the eggs are still growing. They suggested that I only have two embryos put in...don't want to up the chances of triplets!

We're supposed to there at 9:15 tomorrow for the transfer.


----------



## mammabooh

Hubby and I went to the Cleveland Clinic in Beachwood today and had the embryo transfer. They put two really nice ones in. I think twin girls with brown eyes and red curly hair would just be lovely (of course, I'll be happy with any little kiddo that comes along)!

I'll go back for a pregnancy test on April 7th and then (if I'm pregnant) I'll go 4 weeks later to see how many little folks are in there. I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## MOJILL

:clap:


mammabooh said:


> Hubby and I went to the Cleveland Clinic in Beachwood today and had the embryo transfer. They put two really nice ones in. I think twin girls with brown eyes and red curly hair would just be lovely (of course, I'll be happy with any little kiddo that comes along)!
> 
> I'll go back for a pregnancy test on April 7th and then (if I'm pregnant) I'll go 4 weeks later to see how many little folks are in there. I'll keep ya posted!


 :clap: :clap: :clap: 

I'm so excited for you. 

Jill


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Mamabooh, that's wonderful news. I've been off-line again (more problems with the computer - actually the same problems, finally fixed, I hope) so I had missed the updates...last I read, you were going on the Provera. I have my fingers crossed for you! April 7th must seem like an eternity away right now. My cousins just had twin girls last week - IVF babies!

Daily progresss...well, I'm still not losing weight according to the scale. That's the negative part. Plus, I ate too many pretzels and drank lots of water, so I'm feeling very puffy today! I won't step on the scales when I feel like this because it isn't good for my morale. I'm focusing on staying positive. I'll weigh in a few days when I'm off the night shift, and have flushed the extra salt out of my system. I'm back on track, eating good, healthy food, and continuing to exercise. I didn't do a lot today, but I'll walk up the 8 flights of stairs to work tonight, and walk in the morning after I get off, plus all the walking I do on the job. I'm drinking my water, eating my fruits and vegies, fiber, fiber, fiber!!!


----------



## mammabooh

Good to see ya back, manygoatsnmore!


----------



## MOJILL

manygoatsnmore said:


> I'm drinking my water, eating my fruits and vegies, fiber, fiber, fiber!!!


Thats it manygoatsmore! 

I'm like you -- I normally dont' get on the scale if I know it's going to be bad news! But this morning I had my self-determined manditory weekly weigh in and I was pleasantly surprised. So it helped because now I'm more motivated than I would have been if I'd assumed I hadn't lost or had actually gained.

Motivation *is* an important element in weight loss.

Good job with the stairs! 

Jill


----------



## okgoatgal2

i've lost 2 lbs this month. but i was able to put on and button and actually sit down in, eat in, and breath in a pair of pants i've not been able to wear in a year :clap: so i'm super motivated and thrilled. didn't work out today b/c i had a fasting lab this am, and i just have to eat after i work out, i put so much into it, i did walk for 20 min during my son's tball practice this afternoon. i'll be hitting it hard in the am. :bouncy:


----------



## MOJILL

Two weeks ago I was able to wear my "smaller" jeans comfortably.

last night -- - they were loose!! WHOOPIE! 

I only have one more size to go. Once I'm in them - -- I don't care what the scale says! 

Jill


----------



## kymountainman

I noticed my jeans were just the little bit looser too this morning and tghat made me feel good. And I bought an exercise bike last night and rode my first 1/2 mile-I used to do good with one years ago-I'd ride at least 5 miles everyday-but haven't had one in a long time. I got the kind where the arms are pumping too so it's good for the cardio also. I do better with this than walking-I walk all day on my job and don't feel like walking anymore at night-but I do like riding and it helps me and makes me feel good. So y did I wait so long in getting one? Especially since being overweight was the biggest negitive in my life and bothered me more than anything. I don't know and it doesn't matter-I have one now and will again be using it everyday. I guess because I joined here and had my first weigh in last week it gave me that extra incentive to finally get one and start riding again-and just in time for tomorrow's weigh in-good thing too cause I wasn't too good last weekend.


----------



## mammabooh

Wow...glad to see all of the good progress!


----------



## steff bugielski

Talk about a roller-coaster! 
I have literaly gone up and down 5 pounds since I started to lose. Every week I go up or down. I think I know what is happening, I am pleased to see that I lost 5 pounds so I relaxe my efforts. And back up I go. The next week I get annoyed and pay attention to what I eat and down i go. I have two choices- forget the whole thing and settle for" this is my comfy weight( this is where you all chime in with encouragement)" or work extra hard to get past those 5 pounds. I would really like to get down to 160. That would be 20 pounds total. HELP!
Steff


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I've been walking up the stairs at work nearly every night, and stopping for a walk on the way home from work. Tues morning, I added a mile or so of hilly trails to the flat section I usually walk, so I felt really good about that. Yesterday I got my exercise by weeding, moving things around in the barn (weight-lifting?), and barn cleaning. Today's plan is to clean the chicken house and spread it on the future garden. I'm more toned than I was, but still have a lot more "soft spots" to work on. I'm not losing weight on the scale, which I find frustrating, but my clothes are looser - much more comfortable. I am still trying to eat no more than 1800 calories a day, usually about 1400, so I should be slowly losing, but I'm at a plateau, I guess. I'm trying to concentrate on the health benefits of all that I am doing. I know that eating my fruits and vegies, drinking water, getting my fiber everyday, and exercising, is GOOD for me. I haven't had a serious depression all winter, and didn't eat junk food all winter, and now heading into beautiful spring, I have more energy and am getting a lot done outside than I used to.

Edited to add: I got the chicken house cleaned out today. 3 hours of shoveling should burn a few calories!


----------



## mammabooh

Had my test this monring and I'm not pregnant. This stinks.


----------



## cwgrl23

mammabooh said:


> Had my test this monring and I'm not pregnant. This stinks.



So sorry to hear that!!!

Carrie in SD


----------



## MOJILL

Oh I'm sorry Mammabooh!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

*Mammabooh*, you're right, that thoroughly stinks.  I was so hoping for good news for you. Will you be trying again soon, or do you have to take time between attempts? Sending you a cyber {{{{hug}}}} from here.
~Mary


----------



## mammabooh

manygoatsnmore said:


> *Mammabooh*, you're right, that thoroughly stinks.  I was so hoping for good news for you. Will you be trying again soon, or do you have to take time between attempts? Sending you a cyber {{{{hug}}}} from here.
> ~Mary


I don't think we'll be trying again. That's too many dead babies for me to handle (the doctor put two embryos in, plus there were 7 more that didn't make it far enough along to be frozen). 

God wanted us to go through this for some reason...I just hope I find out why soon. We were planning to adopt and He told us to do in vitro again.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

*Mammabooh*,I think you were so courageous to even try the IVF, knowing that the odds are against you and knowing what you have to go through (hormonally and emotionally) to even do it. I'm sure of one thing, though, there is a plan in there somewhere...you may not know why for a long time, but someday. Could be that there is a special baby waiting for you that wasn't available before you tried the IVF again? Hang in there, sweetie, and know that we are here for you.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Daily progress check in:

I've been working outside everyday lately, cleaning out the chicken house, the rabbitry, the barn, and working on the flower beds, etc. Yesterday, I started tilling the new garden plot, as well as working on the orchard area and moving around a lot of lumber, etc. I've also been continuing to eat healthy foods and writing down everything I eat, getting lots of fruits and vegies, high-fiber cereal, etc. Through all this, I was still stuck at about 148#. Today, I stepped on the scales and was down to 146#. I was so shocked, I had to step on and off about 5 times before I really believed my eyes, lol!

I am taking my DBF out for lunch today for her bd, so I'll make sure I bring most of my Chinese lunch home for dinner (and tomorrow's lunch, too, probably). I think Abby and I might go for a walk on the way to town, and I still want to get outside for a while this evening and weed or till or something.


----------



## MOJILL

I did my 1/2 marathon on Sunday and am still in recuperation from it...but it's driving me crazy. I did floor exercises but wanted to get outside and run - - but my legs are still a little sore. 

It's amazing to me how one develops the mental/emotional NEED to exercise.....and when you don't or can't you feel like a real blob! 

Manygoats.....lol.......you made me laugh picturing you getting on and off the scale to be sure you were seeing it right!!! 

And mammabooh -- I agree with what manygoats said. There is a plan....just keep the faith and rest in Him and someday you will learn what it is. :bow: 

Jill


----------

